# Fried Turkey no more my freinds!



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to tell my story now. I know I have seen it posted here before a few times but this is my Experience this weekend.

I have heard and read about a product called "The Big Easy".
It is kinda like a big turkey fryer but without the oil. You put the turkey in it and it cooks with infra red heat supplied by a propane burner.

I have read and heard of people claiming that it taste better, juicy and more tender than a fried turkey.
Well I tried it this weekend at a buddy's house and let me tell you, it was the best dang turkey I have ever eaten! You would swear that you are eating fried turkey!

So I went out today and bought one and will be trying it out on a prime rib next weekend.
You guys really should try this thing, it is the best think to come along since slide bread when it comes to a turkey!


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

energinerbuzzy said:


> I have to tell my story now. I know I have seen it posted here before a few times but this is my Experience this weekend.
> 
> I have heard and read about a product called "The Big Easy".
> It is kinda like a big turkey fryer but without the oil. You put the turkey in it and it cooks with infra red heat supplied by a propane burner.
> ...


I have to assume it would be a bit of a healthier option also since its not deep fried in oil? "The Big Easy" Where can I purchase one and how much does it run$


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

*nuwave*

not heard of this one but g/f has a nuwave cooker and i gotta say its a got to have cooker we use it all the time


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is a link to the Manufacturer's website......... http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/product_detail_m.aspx?ProductSeriesID=95

And they are $139 just about everywhere. I haven't seen one cheaper than that. I bought mine at Academy but they sell them at Lows and Home Depot too.
It impressed me enough last night, the first thing I did when I got up was to go shopping for one.


----------



## aqua n tonic (Jul 12, 2006)

Orion cookers you can get [email protected] bass pro they have the charcoal or propane you can cook just about anything in them.:rybka:


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

the website listed says 8-10 min per lb cooking time. That's a long time to cook a turkey considering frying it takes about 3-3.5 min per lb.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

When your are bragging about food!!! We need to see pics!!! :slimer: :biggrin:


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

*It's Terrific*

I lost my "Big Easy" in Ike. I used it twice before the storm - the turkeys were wonderful. Unlike oil frying, the rub stays on the skin and really seasons it. I will be replacing it before Thanksgiving.


----------



## willyhunting (Apr 21, 2006)

Super Dave said:


> the website listed says 8-10 min per lb cooking time. That's a long time to cook a turkey considering frying it takes about 3-3.5 min per lb.


No different than any thing else. Look at any food prep guides and time listed for conventional oven at 400 vs. 350 fying oil is 4:1.

On breaded Tyson chicken tenders in my freezer its 3-5 minutes frying vs. 15-20 in the oven.

Oil is a much better thermal conductor due to its density and btu capacity compared to air, which is what you are cooking with in a broiler/oven.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw on the website that you can cook turkey, chicken, and brisket. Can you cook pieces of fish or chicken strips in this too? If so it sounds like the way to go.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

energinerbuzzy said:


> I have to tell my story now. I know I have seen it posted here before a few times but this is my Experience this weekend.
> 
> I have heard and read about a product called "The Big Easy".
> It is kinda like a big turkey fryer but without the oil. You put the turkey in it and it cooks with infra red heat supplied by a propane burner.
> ...


We did a rib roast for Christmas on mine and it came out great.

This cooker isn't like an oven or convection oven as air plays no part in the cooking. Just radiant heat. matter of fact the top is open as not to trap and heat air.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

willyhunting said:


> No different than any thing else. Look at any food prep guides and time listed for conventional oven at 400 vs. 350 fying oil is 4:1.
> 
> On breaded Tyson chicken tenders in my freezer its 3-5 minutes frying vs. 15-20 in the oven.
> 
> Oil is a much better thermal conductor due to its density and btu capacity compared to air, which is what you are cooking with in a broiler/oven.


we have so many people at our house on Thanksgiving and Christmas that I have to fry 2 birds. No way I'm gonna spend that much time cooking birds in that air thingy.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Super Dave said:


> we have so many people at our house on Thanksgiving and Christmas that I have to fry 2 birds. No way I'm gonna spend that much time cooking birds in that air thingy.


It's not really that bad. The turkey we cooked Saturday night took a little less than 2 hours. 
And I know there will be nay sayers but I am telling you, I thought this was a load of **** until I saw it in action.
Unlike in an oven, this thing does not cook with air. Air dry's out a turkey in the oven. This thing cooks a bird just like as if you fried it!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

How much $$ is it?

Edit: Nevermind, I saw you posted $139


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

thanks for posting this - never knew this even existed. i never did like having all that hot grease around. this will be on my near purchase list.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> How much $$ is it?


$139 at Acedemy, Lowes or Home Depot. I posted a link to it earlier.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I've been smoking them in my old smoker for about 30 years now. I'll stick with wood and charcoal. Don't need to fix what isn't broken..


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Very cool. I have an infrared burner rotisserie on my grill and it works great!! I still like the smoker fr my turkey's


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Awesome...I am getting out of the frying biz...tooooo messy!!!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Sam's carries them too.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

mullet head said:


> Awesome...I am getting out of the frying biz...tooooo messy!!!


And dangerous always makes me nervous as heck. Hard keeping everyone
away while cooking.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

I have had mine for three years now. Excellent cooker. Yes, It takes twice as long but your price savings is when you have to buy 4 gallons of oil. After a few fries, you will save money. Safer, less mess, healthier. Plus like earlier mentioned, the seasoning stays on the bird and you get a taste like you *never* had with a oil fried turkey. I have an Orion Cooker. This thing gets more oohs and awwws then the BigEasy.

A three or four bone Prime Rib cooked in the BigEasy will change your life forever. I changed four peoples lives two weeks ago. All of them went out and bought one within a week.

Enjoy....


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*These do a pretty good job and are pretty fast also. *

*Dutch Oven a turkey.*

*http://www.dutchovenpro.com/ultimate-turkey-roaster*


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Does the skin crisp though......thats one of my main reasons I like frying a bird. I must admit though.....you have peaked my attention and am almost sold!


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

THEPISTONHEAD said:


> Does the skin crisp though......thats one of my main reasons I like frying a bird. I must admit though.....you have peaked my attention and am almost sold!


The only picture I have is on my phone. Yes it crisps and gets dark. That was my favorite part was the skin.
Oh, and the wings are edible!! Unlike a fried turkey, the wings don't get burnt and dried out!

I tell ya what.............. I am testing it out this weekend with a Prime Rib. I will do a turkey too and get some pictures up. Anyone thinking about buying one is welcome to come sample the goods too, just PM me and I get ya an address and time.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I just bought one at Lowes for Thanksgiving. Any secrets to help it when I try it out? I have heard it is advisable to get the optional basket that you can order wiht a side door, but not sure if it is really needed? I am anxious to give it a try as well as try it out on something else also.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks like very little mess to deal with and the potential of fires or 3rd degree oil burns is outta thuh question-I'm in!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

How easy is it to clean?


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Sounds like a purdy good deal. Not to high jack, but where do you guys get your prime rib? I have a hard time finding them around Richmond/Rosenberg.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Is this one of those RonCo. "Set it and forget it" type of deals?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Anyone try a Turducken? A turkey stuffed with a deboned duck stuff with a deboned chicken?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

fabian31269 said:


> not heard of this one but g/f has a nuwave cooker and i gotta say its a got to have cooker we use it all the time


X2, love the IR convection cookers!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

These things are awesome! My parents have one, and I was very impressed last year with it. Easy to use, clean and store. Bird came out great. Im actually telling my dad to bring up to the office, so we can use the turkey thats been in the freezer for ever!!


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

fishingcacher said:


> Anyone try a Turducken? A turkey stuffed with a deboned duck stuff with a deboned chicken?


I made one at home last year, deboned the duck and chicken myself. What a chore! Turned out great though. Seasoned each bird inside and out with various seasoning mixes, stuffed the chicken with oyster/andouille cornbread dressing and baked 'er up!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds like the savings on oil can pay for one in a short time. Im gonna check them out
thanks for the post

And yes the pics would be nice , thanks


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Cooking time is 8-10 minutes per pound. That would not be practical for us because we deep fry 3 birds at Thanksgving. 

That would take @ 6+ hours to do three 12lb birds. I get them done in @ 2.5 hours deep frying. 

Looks interesting though.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Cooking time is 8-10 minutes per pound. That would not be practical for us because we deep fry 3 birds at Thanksgving.
> 
> That would take @ 6+ hours to do three 12lb birds. I get them done in @ 2.5 hours deep frying.


Look at how much more :cheers: time that would be


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

This sounds perfect to me... The main reason for frying a turkey is the excuse that you have to be outside to watch it at all times, which is really drinking time as we all know.. If this takes 4x as long, well thats even better, way more time i dont have to spend spitting up mindless dribble to the in laws... Im going to Academy after work to purchase!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

aqua n tonic said:


> Orion cookers you can get [email protected] bass pro they have the charcoal or propane you can cook just about anything in them.:rybka:


Orion is the BEST cooker out there. My in-laws bought me one last year and I was very skeptical about it. I cooked a 18 lb turkey in an hour and a half and it was just as good as any slow smoked turkey I have ever cooked or eaten. That thing is AWESOME.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

So which is better the Orion or the big easy ?


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

fi**** said:


> thanks for posting this - never knew this even existed. i never did like having all that hot grease around. this will be on my near purchase list.


x2, looking forward to getting one.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

I think i like the orion better I may have to invest !


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

I picked up my Big Easy today. I'm going to put it together tonight so that I can do a couple of chickens and a brisket this weekend. I also heard there is an assembly video out there on you tube or something that's better than the packed instructions. If anyone has a link or where to go, please post up. Bon Appetit!

Dern spell check keeps trying to make me post Ape Tit..grrr


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought one from ACE last week and did a trial run on a 12lb turkey, it took 2 hrs to cook to 170º internal temp around the thigh area, but when I pulled it out of the basket I noticed that the tail portion was still raw, the rest of the turkey was perfect especially the skin, nice and crispy. I think it needs to sit higher in the cooker to properly cook the bottom section of the bird.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Maroon85 said:


> I picked up my Big Easy today. I'm going to put it together tonight so that I can do a couple of chickens and a brisket this weekend. I also heard there is an assembly video out there on you tube or something that's better than the packed instructions. If anyone has a link or where to go, please post up. Bon Appetit!
> 
> Dern spell check keeps trying to make me post Ape Tit..grrr


The Char Broil site has the video. http://www.charbroil.com/bps/char-broil/char-broil/mktgcontent/productandassembly.swf

I will be putting my new Big Easy together tomorrow myself.


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

I bought one and do not regret. I have cooked a few turkeys, Roast Beef, two prime rib roast and several beer can chickens. You have to be careful where you stick the thermometer and follow the directions. I bought a wireless thermometer with alarms that make cooking a cinch. I bought mine on Ebay for 105 including shipping. They base bid at around $75 so bid and you may save yourself some bucks.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Picked up a big easy about 2 months ago!! Love it, did a trial run on a 12 lb turkey and it turned out great. Cooked 2 porkloins and they turned out excellent. Tried a chicken last week but for some reason even with an internal temp of 165 it was not done. Still have to try and figure that one out.


----------



## pevotva (Sep 7, 2005)

Us kids bought my parents one last year for Christmas. Nice cooker. Yes it takes longer but I have never seen anybody fry a 16 lb turkey with success, 12lbs about max. Came with a thermometer that was labelled for different meats. Pretty much idiot proof. Turkey was as good as a fried all day long. Gonna borrow it and od my own turkey in it for friends this year. So nice not having to mess with hot oil (or trying to filter and reuse it).


----------



## Bay Bear (Mar 16, 2009)

On the Char-broil site they list a 2500 series that will cook up to 25 lb birds. Anyone know anything about this one or better yet any experience with the 2500 series?


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I've been fryin turkeys since 1982, I also have a "Big Easy". It does a turkey just as good as fried, however it takes a bit longer, but if you guys would listen & use vegetable oil instead of that nasty peanut oil you would find that your bird is not near as greasy, you can reuse the oil much longer if refrigerated, & the skin comes out crisp just like from the oil less cooker. Also the flashpoint of vegetable oil is such that it is almost impossible to catch fire


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm sold on the Big Easy now!!! I decided to put a chuck roast on the Big Easy. I marinated it in some beef rub for a few hours with a little olive oil first rubbed then the beef rub. I put it on the Big Easy for about an hour and half to two hours or until it reached 160 degrees. I also put a few strips of Rights Bacon across the top of the roast and man did it come out good. It has a slight crunchy bit on the edges of the meat and it has a super flavor to it. I found th thermometer that came with my new Big Easy was junk and did not work at all. I used another thermometer to do my cooking with after trying the one that came with mine but I will see if I can get a replacement. Either way, this thing seems to do a great job so far with the roast. Will try out a chicken in the next few days. I'm sold.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Don't forget this method. I have not tried it yet, but plan to this Thanksgiving.

*Trash Can Turkey* Before you laugh, just think about the last time that you ate a good turkey! There is something very important to remember... YOU CAN'T COOK VERY GOOD! Your turkey is DRY, Your Turkey is UGLY! Follow my tips and you will have the prettiest and juiciest turkey on the block! *The best part It only takes ONE HOUR to cook a 12 lb turkey!!* What you need:
1 Roll of aluminum foil
1 Shovel
1 Pair of Heavy Gloves
1 24 inch wood 2x2 post
1 Bag of charcoal (15-20 lbs will be plenty) We recommend Matchlight
1 Turkey (any size)
1 NEW metal trash can. Can MUST BE NEW!
Step 1 Prepare your turkey. Remove from package, take out giblets. Rub down with vegetable oil, add some seasoning. I just used a little salt and pepper.
Then go outside!! The first thing you need to do outside is to bury your post about 6 inches deep in the ground. Then cover it with foil then cover the ground for about 2-3 feet around your post with foil.







Then get another patch of foil and start some coal burning







After your fire has started place your turkey on the post legs down















Place your Trash can down over the turkey, be sure to center the can over the turkey.








Shovel burning coals around the outside of the trash can, pile it up around the entire base and 1-2 inches over the lip

Then cover the Bottom (top) of the can with hot coals








Leave the can to cook it should look something like this. (see cooking times below)








Then when it's time with Heavy gloves grab and lift your can. The Can will be VERY VERY Hot, PLEASE be careful.








Oh my god! Look at that turkey! This is the prettiest and juiciest Turkey you have ever tried!















Carefully remove with large fork or something and enjoy.

*Cooking Times:
*
10 lbs 50 mins
12 lbs 1hr 
14 lbs 1hr 25mins
16 lbs 1hr 40mins
18 lbs 2hrs 5 mins
20 lbs 2hrs 15mins
22 lbs 2hrs 25 mins
We have noticed a different taste of the turkey when cooked over different types of grass!
ALL are still very good, but we have tried St. Augustine, spider grass, and Bahia
If you would like to try a different flavor then you have had in the past why not visit a local home center (like home depot and pick up a different type of grass than you have in your yard. Place a few pieces of Sod around the post and give it a whirl! This SHOULD also save YOUR grass from a nice burn mark that WILL be left from this cooking!
Feel free to share your stories and successes!
E-mail us with questions or feel free to send photos of your Turkeys.

*Coming Soon, WE HOPE, Details and photos on cooking Pork Butts, Tenderloins and Beef Briskets!*
We are currently developing holders for all of these foods, we will then test cook them and add details here!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Char-Broil-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ca6da6af8


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

After reading the thread I had to give it a try. Picked up the big easy from Lowe's last week. Was planning to make white beans with Ham so I needed some good ham. Decided to buy a 6 pounder and cook it on the big easy....versus buying one of those small ones. Man was I impressed...a bit crispy on the outside but super juicy on the inside. Cut up a pound and a half and threw the ham bone in the beans....family ate it up....btw...ham was gone by sunday afternoon. On saturday marinated a chicken and about 4 on sunday it was introduced to the big easy who made quick work of it. Same result....crispy on the outside...juicy on the inside. Big Easy gets the nod for the thanksgiving turkey and probably another ham.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a turkey thawing in the fridge. I plan on fine tuning my turkey skilz this weekend in preparation for Thanksgiving.
I will get some detailed pictures up this time so those who are holding off buying one of these can make up your mind before Turkey Day.


----------



## petersr2 (Aug 30, 2005)

Calebs Retreat said:


> After reading the thread I had to give it a try. Picked up the big easy from Lowe's last week. Was planning to make white beans with Ham so I needed some good ham. Decided to buy a 6 pounder and cook it on the big easy....versus buying one of those small ones. Man was I impressed...a bit crispy on the outside but super juicy on the inside. Cut up a pound and a half and threw the ham bone in the beans....family ate it up....btw...ham was gone by sunday afternoon. On saturday marinated a chicken and about 4 on sunday it was introduced to the big easy who made quick work of it. Same result....crispy on the outside...juicy on the inside. Big Easy gets the nod for the thanksgiving turkey and probably another ham.


Where do you guys get uncooked hams? I am located in League City, but work downtown so have a large range.


----------

